# Strained intercostal muscle



## Janeyb (7 Jun 2012)

Been in increasing discomfort over last couple of days. Not sure exactly how I've done it but appear to have a minor intercostal strain. Twisting hurts more than anything else. Deep breathes not too bad. Uncomfortable in bed last night. So sitting here deliberating on whether to ride or not. Really want to but doing way of the roses in a week n a bit and want it to heal ASAP. So guess its a couple of days off bike for me. Typical.


----------



## LosingFocus (7 Jun 2012)

I've got a dirty mind, I read the title as "strained intercourse muscle".


----------



## calibanzwei (7 Jun 2012)

Ai, it's one of those PITA afflictions that you can't really do much about apart from rest/take some ibuprofen.


----------



## green1 (7 Jun 2012)

Intercostal injuries are a PITA. Take forever to heal as the muscles are in constant use and not easy to rest up.


----------

